# problem mit den lg p970



## der pc-nutzer (19. Dezember 2012)

hey leute
wollte mir gerade mein p970 optimus black (momentan android 2.3.4, software version v20d 1&1 branding) auf android 4.0.4 updaten (über lg suite IV), doch das lg mobile support toll sagt dass es kein update gäbe. könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen???


----------



## der pc-nutzer (3. Januar 2013)

Keiner ne idee?


----------



## target2804 (3. Januar 2013)

Ist es bei Android nicht so dass irgendwann der Support für ältere Geräte nicht mehr gewährleistet wird? Koennte bei dir der fall sein.


----------



## Trolli91 (3. Januar 2013)

Das ist hier auch der Fall, wenn ich recht informiert bin, erhält das P970 kein ICS


----------



## der pc-nutzer (3. Januar 2013)

Trolli91 schrieb:


> Das ist hier auch der Fall, wenn ich recht informiert bin, erhält das P970 kein ICS



Doch das p970 erhält ics, laut dieser quelle: http://traceable.de/lg-p970-optimus-black-bekommt-nun-auch-android-4-0-4-video

Deshalb war ich ja verwirrt


----------



## inzpekta (3. Januar 2013)

Doch, gibt es. Schau mal hier rein, vielleicht gibt's nen Tip:
LG P970 Optimus Black - Android 4 [Diskussionsthread]
Da steht in Post 10 das für 1&1 noch nichts online ist. Versuche mal die SIM-Karte rauszunehmen und das Update hochzufahren.
Ich nehme an die aktuellen LG-Treiber sind auf deinem PC.

Wenn das Update so ist wie beim Speed, dann wird auch der Bootloader gewechselt.
D.h. dein Handy muss komplett platt gemacht werden, deshalb schön alles vorher sichern.

Aber ICS ist auch nicht das ware... CM10 FTW


----------



## Trolli91 (3. Januar 2013)

Dann nehme ich alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil 
Als ich google angestrengt hatte hieß es in den ersten Suchergebnissen das dem nicht so wäre.
Verzeiht mir


----------



## ct5010 (8. Januar 2013)

inzpekta schrieb:


> Da steht in Post 10 das für 1&1 noch nichts online ist. Versuche mal die SIM-Karte rauszunehmen und das Update hochzufahren.


 
Ist doch an die IMEI gebunden? Hat es jetzt geklappt?


----------

